# ab ins frühbeet.



## maritim (20. März 2010)

hallo ihr lieben,

habt ihr eure frühbeete schon in betrieb genommen?

heute war es bei uns endlich soweit und wir haben unser frühbeet bestückt.
in 270 quelltöpfen haben wir 30 sorten blumensamen ins frühbeet eingebracht.

für den fall das der frost wieder einzug nimmt, habe ich unter der erde eine kabelheizung verlegt. 
das thermostat ist so eingestellt, das die heizung eine temperatur von 5 grad hält.
sollten ganz dicke minus-temperaturen kommen, dann werde ich über die dünnen doppelstegplatten eine luftpolsterfolie werfen.


----------



## maritim (25. März 2010)

*AW: ab ins frühbeet.*

anscheint sind wir die einzigen irren, die ein frühbeet haben oder so früh in betrieb nehmen.:dumm

es wahnsinn wie schnell es im frühbeet geht, wir haben schon die ersten triebe und hoffentlich geht so gut weiter.


----------



## axel (25. März 2010)

*AW: ab ins frühbeet.*

Hallo Peter 

Ich hab heut Möhren und Radischen gesäht .

lg
ael


----------

